# comment proceder pour faire fonctionner mon ipod



## luna14030 (10 Mai 2009)

bonjour,
Voila mon probleme: g acheté un ipod shuffle 2è génération, g voulu synchroniser des chansons a partir de ma bibliotheque, les chansons ont bien été synchronisées (elle apparaissent dans poste de travail/ipod) mais je ne peux pas les écouter et lorsque j'appuie sur lecture ca clignote vert et orange. Merci de me dire comment proceder pour pouvoir utiliser mon ipod. Merci d'avance


----------



## Amandine57 (11 Mai 2009)

Bonjour !
Personnellement je ne possède qu'un Ipod shuffle de deuxième génération et en général lorsqu'il clignote en orange cela veut dire qu'il n'est pas assez chargé.
Si le problème persiste tu peux essayer de faire un réinitialisation du logiciel de ton Ipod à partir de Itunes.


----------



## luna14030 (11 Mai 2009)

ok merci de ta reponse, peux tu me dire comment as tu fais pour avoir de la musique sur ton ipod? comment as tu procédé? MERCI


----------



## Amandine57 (12 Mai 2009)

Pour mettre de la musique sur ton Ipod tu dois télécharger le logiciel ITunes et l'installer. 
Ensuite tu transfère tes morceaux dans la bibliothèque ITunes.
Tu peux ensuite te créer des listes de lectures ou choisir de transférer tes morceaux en les cochant ou en les décochant.
Un menu te permettant de faire différents réglages s'ouvrira automatiquement au branchement de l'Ipod ou sinon tu y auras accès en cliquant sur l'icône de ton Ipod qui apparaîtra sur la gauche de ton écran.
Une fois tes réglages terminé tu dois lancer la synchronisation et attendre la fin.
Et voilà ! Normalement tu pourras écouter ta musique tranquillement !
Tu peux également télécharger des morceaux (payants) via l'Itunes Store, le fonctionnement reste le même.
Sinon je te conseille d'aller visiter un peu ce site ainsi que ses forums tu y apprendra plein de choses utiles.
En espérant t'avoir rendu service !


----------

